# Writing > Personal Poetry >  solar

## cacian

oppression is an anthem
to the select few
give it a view
and it will take over you
before it knows it is the dawn
of new
the solar system could not due
this causes it to few
nature has the best crew
to remove it from being true.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> oppression is an anthem
> to the select few


You're getting quite pithy these days. Once again, I couldn't agree more.  :Smile:

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Bababa

----------


## cacian

> Bababa


?  :Smile: ...

----------


## Danik 2016

Sorry, cacian, it´s the end!

 :Cryin:  :Cryin:  :Cryin:  :Grouphug:  :Seeya:

----------


## cacian

> Sorry, cacian, it´s the end!


Danik haha what end?

----------


## Danik 2016

The end of this forum, cacian.

----------


## cacian

> The end of this forum, cacian.


Ouch!! not really we are still active that matters but yes I could do with a bit of livening up :

----------


## cacian

> The end of this forum, cacian.


Ouch!! well...not really we are still active that matters but yes I could do with a bit of livening up : :Banana:   :Smilewinkgrin:

----------

